# Large GSD



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Have anyone bought puppy from this breeder ? Long Coat German Shepherds - Puppies For Sale - Breeders Of Oversized, Health Tested Dogs
Im thinking to get my 2nd GSD next winter. I need to know how is the puppy health, temperament and drive.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I personally do not like the looks of their dogs. They health test which is good, but I find his dogs to be light years away from standard. My long coat girl Athena is from a stock coat parents. If I was going to get from a long coat breeder I would not choose pioneer. My suggestion is look for a good breeder and ask if they ever have long coat pups. But if your set on long coat breeder check out kelly peet or schlossfelsen kennels.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Just be sure that both parents have good hips and the parentage is cleared for dm. I see where not all the adults have their hip rating listed. No personal experience though. My Sting is oversize - 30 inches tall 130 lbs but from not specifically bred to be that big -he was just twice as big as the others in the litter. He has a good drive and doesn't fit the usual temperament description of the oversize ones. You could ask the breeder for some references and also visit them and meet their dogs before deciding on a pup.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before you call and talk to any breeders you need to spend a few hours on

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

and 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

There are SO many poor breeders out there with pups that have poor health and/or temperament and I know my $$$ is going to those breeders who are doing their best and KNOW alot to help avoid those issues.

Since both a long coat and 'giant' type are NOT what our breed is supposed to be, I personally wouldn't go to a breeder who's breeding that (same as if they wanted a GSD with a curly coat, or that was a midget, or had long floppy ears, or.............. those are NOT what a GSD is supposed to be.)

HOWEVER, you may want to instead not get a GSD at all. There are both Shiloh and King Shepherds who would be both giant and long coated and are supposed to be that way.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/shilohshepherd.htm

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/kingshepherd.htm


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Before you call and talk to any breeders you need to spend a few hours on
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Maggie , its also cause people say the classic or " old fashioned " so i thought its the original ones.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since the original 'classic/old fashioned GSD's looked like (and were certainly neither long haired or giant):

http://www.aboutgermanshepherddog.com/horand-foundation-of-gsd-breed shows how poor breeders use ploys to get us confused about what we think we what/know.

First GSD's looked like:


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

there may have been some oversized dogs but definitely not the entire breed
the gsd is classified as a 'medium sized' working dog
these dogs could not herd a sheep to save their souls
they are more akin in size to a livestock guardian dog which by definition and temperament are not herding dogs 

think of the best herding breeds 
the cream of the crop in herding are border collies and aussies and kelpies

do you see them weighing over 100lb and able to run all day and keep those sheep moving?

people always forget the _shepherd_ part of the German shepherd dog 

what i find sad is that any dog of this size
*between 24" and 24 1/2", *
would be called a midget by some who have no idea what a gsd is supposed to look like


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since the original 'classic/old fashioned GSD's looked like (and were certainly neither long haired or giant):

About German Shepherd Dog : Foundation Dogs of GSD Breed | Horand Von Grafrath - German Herding Dog With Excellent Shepherding Quality shows how poor breeders use ploys to get us confused about what we think we what/know.

Look at these GSD's in WWII, neither giant or long coated. (BTW, many of thse dogs were donated by USA families to help with the war effort)


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

btw old fashion or old fashioned is merely a selling ploy
when you see those words on a website chances are it is not a legit breeder despite the $1200 + price tag on the dogs


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ace GSD said:


> Thanks Maggie , its also cause people say the classic or " old fashioned " so i thought its the original ones.


It's a gimmick to sell puppies. I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Ace, if you like the looks of the Pioneer GSDs & if it sounds like she produces the kind of GSD you want to live with, contact her directly. From what I've read she produces sound, healthy, stable GSDs which make excellent family dogs.

Pioneer GSDs will most likely be taller & heavier than the standard. Some of us prefer them bigger. If you aren't interested in showing, IPO or agility, the larger size won't be a problem. I prefer tall & lean, though size is much less important than temperament, intelligence, judgment, personality, health, vigor & longevity. Choose a pet breeder carefully & you can expect all of that in your GSD regardless of size. 

I've seen some very highly regarded wl & sl breeders that loook good, sound good & get glowing testimonials, but scratch the surface & suddenly the incidence of health, structure & even temperament problems is simply higher than I care for. 

Is that intended to warn you (or anyone) away from wl or sl? Absolutely not. There are numerous wl breeders I'd consider in a heart beat. Regardless of which breeders & types you're looking for you should QUESTION, PROBE & DIG beneath the surface to be certain the breeder is actually producing what you want & expect in your GSD.

Competition for quality pet homes can be fierce. Sketchy claims & marketing ploys abound among all of the different lines. Look for yourself & ultimately make your own decision. I'm very, very glad that I did.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I have Lways wonder about this , what does "sound" mean in term of GSD or dog in general ?
ThNks ruby for the suggestion ... I been considering royalair and pioner


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, the SV allows the long coat, so long as it has an undercoat. In the AKC the long coat is a fault, but not a disqualifying fault. There are bigger fish to fry in my opinion than the length of the coat.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

AC, I have 2 Royalair GSD. Sam, my 1st GSD, was also from Royalair & lived over 13 happy, healthy years. There are numerous other members who have Royalair GSDs, as well. Nor is Robin the only one breeding these uber sound, structurally solid, mentally sharp long lived GSDs. I encourage you to look around, ask questions, pm members & above all talk to the breeders you're interested in. Visit their facilities if possible, see & interact with their dogs. NOTHING beats an informed decision.


----------

